# Birds, anyone?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know many birds other than the ones I see often, and this little uy showed up yesterday on a tree in the back. I don't know what s/he is, but the head color was so pretty! S/he was about 5 inches long. Don't think he was a woodpecker because he wasn't banging away on the tree, just pecking away the bark and moving on. I watched him for a long time.

Anyone know what s/he is?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a Red-Breasted Sapsucker. Here's a link with pic's and info on them. 
http://www.birdweb.org/birdweb/bird_details.aspx?id=273
We have several that nest in our walnut and maple trees. They are pretty


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very pretty bird, we do not have them in the South.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, Thanks! You'd think I would have seen them before! But, the woods are thick enough that if they were in there, the must not be coming to the edges of the yard for me to see. Red-breasted Sapsucker. What fun to know it's name. I'll keep watching for it to come back and eat any sap it might have drilled!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's one of our Walnut tree's riddled with Sapsucker holes. 
Our woodpeckers have been hiding our since the snow started.
I saw a falcon and a hawk battling it out yesterday and some chickadee's but no woodpeckers.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I guess the Sapsuckers are appropriately named! Is the tree still healthy? We only have firs and madrona trees around my yard, maybe that is why I haven't seen them before.

I saw an eagle circling around nearby yesterday. They are sure impressive. My daughter has a nest of them near her house and it's fascinating to watch them when they are nesting. They do make the ugliest screech, though. 

We have nuthatches and woodpeckers, often, but haven't seen any of them lately. But, there have been quite a few little finch-type birds fluttering near the house.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I guess the Sapsuckers are appropriately named! Is the tree still healthy?


We have three walnut trees and they are all covered in holes but they seem to do fine and produce LOTS of walnuts.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a pretty bird! We don't have a lot of colorful birds here - just the occasional yellow finch (unless you put out the correct seed, then you get all of the yellow finches in the bay area it seems) and usually one blue jay a year.

On a bet that we wouldn't draw any, I put out an Oriole feeder one year and was pleasantly surprised to get one visiting our yard and never saw him again. That was a treat!

It seems like the really pretty birds live in other places in the country.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are a few photos I took this morning ...:biggrin1:

















View attachment 18121


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE chickadees! Haven't seen too many of them around here in the last few weeks. The one with yellow spots is cute and looks so cold (I guess I'm humanizing them!) and the red headed ones--gorgeous. Are those more of the red breasted sapsuckers?...But, their beaks don't look the same. Do you know the names of the yellow-spotted ones and the red ones?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw the coolest coffee table bird book on Good Morning America last week. It's called "Birdscapes: A Pop-Up Celebration of Bird Songs ini Stereo Sound". I just ordered it for a friend who loves bird. (Okay, I really ordered it for me, but I'll give it to her after I've had my fun!)

Amazon.com: Birdscapes: A Pop-Up Celebration of Bird Songs in Stereo Sound: Miyoko Chu, Cornell Lab of Omithology: Books


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri.. the one with the red is a House Finch and the one with the yellow is a
Yellow-rumped Warbler..LOL!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> I saw the coolest coffee table bird book on Good Morning America last week. It's called "Birdscapes: A Pop-Up Celebration of Bird Songs ini Stereo Sound". I just ordered it for a friend who loves bird. (Okay, I really ordered it for me, but I'll give it to her after I've had my fun!)
> 
> Amazon.com: Birdscapes: A Pop-Up Celebration of Bird Songs in Stereo Sound: Miyoko Chu, Cornell Lab of Omithology: Books


Ohhhh, Jill..can you put me on your Christmas list..that book looks way cool!:biggrin1:


----------

